# Greddy type RS & type R. mounting flange??



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

hi.. does anybody know the correct size for the Flange for a dump on a r34 gtr.

im considering about changing out the standard dump.with a greddy type RS or R.

i doesnt seems like the same flange,so where can i buy an adapter for make it fit?

or do i have to make one by my own?


----------

